# forcer navigon en mode paysage



## sas13 (18 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

j'utilise navigon sur ma moto, grace à un support et une liaison bluetooth dans le casque. je trouve ce logiciel très intéressant pour éviter de perdre son permis car il donne une alerte visuelle et sonore en cas de dépassement de la vitesse limite. Mais sur la moto, le capteur d'inclinaison joue de vilains tours, le logiciel passe sans arrêt du mode portrait au mode paysage au moindre soubresaut ou lorsque la moto penche. Or mon iphone est fixé en mode paysage. Je souhaiterai donc que cette application, et uniquement celle ci, reste en mode paysage. Je n'ai rien trouvé concernant cette possibilité dans la configuration de ce logiciel. Existe t-il une solution interne à l'iphone. merci


----------



## fanougym (18 Août 2010)

Si tu es en IOS4, double-clic sur le bouton home pour afficher la barre multitâche, et en slidant à gauche pour les commandes ipod, tu peux verrouiller manuellement la rotation...
Malheureusement, c'est la position portrait qui est verrouillée.


----------



## sas13 (19 Août 2010)

@fanougym: oui j'avais vu qu'on pouvais verrouiller la position portrait, mais pas la position paysage, celle qui m'intéresse! c'est quand même bizarre qu'on ne puisse pas le faire. Peut-être dans une future version...


----------

